# Looking for a Fire HD 8.9 camera App with timer



## Olmanrivah (Feb 18, 2013)

I figure this would help solve the lack of rear camera.  Just point and let timer snap the picture.  I have a couple nice camera Apps, but they don't have a timer and while pointing the Fire toward the subject you can't see the snap button.  Developers?


----------



## Olmanrivah (Feb 18, 2013)

I found 2 that will work fine on the Fire HD, 1) Vignette and @) Camera FX Zoom.  Both have a timer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

Olmanrivah, how are they working out for you?

I want to get one too - which one do you think is better?


----------



## Olmanrivah (Feb 18, 2013)

abhi said:


> Olmanrivah, how are they working out for you?
> 
> I want to get one too - which one do you think is better?


I really haven't had a chance to use hem yet.


----------

